# Webinar discussing trading system development presented by Dr. Howard Bandy



## howardbandy (26 July 2015)

Greetings --

The International Federation of Technical Analysts, IFTA, (of which the ATAA is a member) has asked me to present a series of webinars related to the development of trading systems.

The first, entitled "The Four Faces of Risk," was presented as a live webinar on Wednesday, July 15, 2015.  The recording of that webinar has been posted on YouTube.  The url is:  
https://youtu.be/Vw7mseQ_Tmc

The second webinar, entitled "Trading System Development -- Indicator Based," will be presented on Tuesday, August 11, 2015.

The third, entitled "Trading System Development -- Machine Learning," will be presented in mid-September.

The plan is to record each webinar, and post the recordings on YouTube.

Several other presentations and interviews I have made are available on YouTube and on the websites of organizations that conducted the interview.  A Google search for "Howard Bandy" will list them.

One presentation, in particular, is recommended as background for all discussion of trading systems.  It is the one I gave to the Seattle, Washington, chapter of the Market Technician's Association on March 19, 2015, entitled "The Importance of Being Stationary." 
The url is:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBhrZKErJ6A

Best regards,
Howard


----------



## Vixs (26 July 2015)

howardbandy said:


> Greetings --
> 
> The International Federation of Technical Analysts, IFTA, (of which the ATAA is a member) has asked me to present a series of webinars related to the development of trading systems.
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting them to youtube howard. Definitely one of the easiest ways for us to access the content.


----------



## howardbandy (13 August 2015)

Greetings --

Yesterday, August 11, I gave a webinar presentation on the subject of trading system development at the request of the IFTA.  The presentation was recorded and posted to YouTube.  If you missed the live presentation, you can view the recording.

Indicator Based Trading System Development:
https://youtu.be/W-gSsqHORJE

If you have not already, I recommend watching these two presentations as background.

The Importance of Being Stationary:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBhrZKErJ6A

The Four Faces of Risk:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw7mseQ_Tmc

Additional webinars have been tentatively scheduled.  One on trading system development based on machine learning, planned for September.  And one on use of Monte Carlo techniques, planned for October. 

Best regards,
Howard


----------



## howardbandy (18 September 2015)

Greetings --

The webinar "Machine Learning Trading System Development" has been posted to YouTube.  

The url is:
https://youtu.be/v729evhMpYk

Best regards,
Howard


----------

